# Treiber-Problem-Graphikkarte



## parlotte (25. November 2004)

*Treiber-Problem-Graphikkarte - kann mir wirklich niemand helfen?*

Hallo zusammen!
 Ich habe vor kurzen bei meinem Pc das OS (von ME auf XP) gewechselt. Habe dann auch den entsprechenden aktuelleren Grafiktreiber (SIS 630S) heruntergeladen und versucht, zu installieren. Jedoch nimmt er die Treiber nicht wirklich an, er zeigt beim Neustart einen schwarzen Bildschirm und ich muß mit den vorigen Einstellungen wieder hochfahren, obwohl sie neu installiert wurden. Dabei traten u.a. auch Veränderungen beim Hauptbenutzerkonto in der Taskleiste auf (größere verschwommenere Icons), beim eingeschränkten Benutzerkonto jedoch nicht. Bei der beiliegenden CD zu ME finde ich auch etwas von chipset, weiß nur den Zusammenhang nicht, brauche da sicher auch aktuellere Treiber, weiß sie leider nur nirgends zu finden (auch nicht auf der Hompage)
     Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte? Und ob ich eventuell noch andere Aktualisierungen vornehmen muß?
     Ich danke schon mal sehr.
     Weiß echt nicht mehr weiter!


----------



## gothic ghost (29. November 2004)

Hi,
hast du die alten Treiber vorher deinstalliert ?
Treiber für dein Motherboard (für Xp) solltest du beim Hersteller finden.
Sollte es sie nicht geben, sieht es nicht gut aus.


----------



## parlotte (30. November 2004)

Hey, wow, hab gar nicht mehr mit einer Antwort gerechnet! Danke!

 Du meinst also, ich hätte (hab ich nämlich nicht) die alten vorher deinstallieren müssen? Kann man das denn? Ich hätte gedacht, daß es dann vielleicht einen größeren Schaden (erst recht kein Bild) gibt. Kann ich es auch noch im Nachhinein tun, sprich alle Grafiktreiber löschen und danach nochmal installieren?
 An die Treiber fürs Motherboard hab ich schon gedacht, bin aber leider noch nicht fündig geworden. Googel und googel aber schein nicht recht erfolgreich zu sein. Kennst du ne gute Seite zum Treiberdownload?


----------



## gothic ghost (30. November 2004)

> Du meinst also, ich hätte (hab ich nämlich nicht) die alten vorher deinstallieren müssen?


Hi,
ja meine ich, und so ist ein Weg dahin:
1. rechtsklick auf das Arbeitsplatz-Icon auf dem Desktop
2. auf "Eigenschaften" klicken, die Systemeigenschaften erscheinen
3. Hardware -> Gerätemanager
4. auf Grafikarte rechtsklick "Eigenschaften"
5. Treiber -> Deinstallieren
6. fertig und neu starten.
Windows installiert automatisch eigene VGA-Grafikkartentreiber, es kann also
nichts passieren und die brauchst du auch nicht extra deinstallieren.
Die neuen Treiber installierst du wahrscheinlich mit Setup (eine *.exe Datei).

Treiber-Link


----------



## parlotte (1. Dezember 2004)

Ok, Danke. Gut und schön, soweit klappt alles, jedoch nicht die neue Treiberinstallation. Habe die neuesten (Version2.09), soweit ich weiß. Bei der Installation kommt die Meldung:
*
 Install Driver for VGA - Update Driver for PlugandPlay Devices:Error*

 Was könnte denn damit gemeint sein?
 Woran scheitert denn die Treiberinstallation?


----------



## Scrapy (8. Dezember 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich das Problem auch. - Mußte dann Windows XP im VGA-Modus starten und hab' dann den Treiber auf den alten aktualisiert. Danach hab' ich in der Info (Rechtsclick auf das SiS-Icon neben der Uhr in der Taskleiste) unter Anzeigeeigenschaft geguckt und da Stand der neue Treiber SiS Ver. 2.09 drin. 

Frag' nicht es ist einfach so, man sollte eben nicht SiS kaufen sondern sich auf die Haupthersteller NVidia oder ATi beschränken! (Aus Fehlern wird man schlau!  )


Du kannst jetzt nicht zufällig deine TV-Einstellungen ändern oder hast eine Lösung dafür? Falls ja kannst du hier mal in meinen Thema schreiben: "Problem mit SiS 630 TV-Out beim Notebook".


----------

